# Trump and Biden Trains at WWW.Patstrains.com



## Patstrains (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey, Guys
We have your favorite candidates’ Trains in stock.
Thanks
Pat
Patrick’s Trains
WWW.Patstrains.com
Use the links below to view your Favorite.
Trump = Pat's Trains - SEARCH for: Trump

Biden= Pat's Trains - SEARCH for: Biden

�

















ZOOM$67.9930-5189 TRUMP RNC Operating Hand Car


http://www.patstrains.com/View_Details/?ID=57073&View_Details=View+Details



Stock Number:​30-5189Gauge:​O/O-27 GaugeManufacturer:​MTH RailKingProduct Type:​LocomotivesAvailability:​*In Stock*
















ZOOM$399.99Donald J. Trump ES44AC Imperial Diesel & Caboose Set With Proto-Sound 3.0


http://www.patstrains.com/View_Details/?ID=57180&View_Details=View+Details



Stock Number:​30-20799-1Gauge:​O/O-27 GaugeManufacturer:​MTH RailKingProduct Type:​LocomotivesAvailability:​*In Stock*
















ZOOM$599.99LIONEL LIMITED EDITION DONALD TRUMP LEGACY SD70ACE #4545 SKU: 2033430



http://www.patstrains.com/View_Details/?ID=57276&View_Details=View+Details



Stock Number:​2033430Gauge:​O/O-27 GaugeManufacturer:​LionelProduct Type:​LocomotivesAvailability:​*In Stock*
















ZOOM$59.99Donald J. Trump Bump-n-Go Trolley


http://www.patstrains.com/View_Details/?ID=57293&View_Details=View+Details



Stock Number:​30-5197Gauge:​O/O-27 GaugeManufacturer:​MTH RailKingProduct Type:​LocomotivesAvailability:​*Pre-order*
















ZOOM$54.99Donald J. Trump Box Car


http://www.patstrains.com/View_Details/?ID=57296&View_Details=View+Details



Stock Number:​30-71043Gauge:​O/O-27 GaugeManufacturer:​MTH RailKingProduct Type:​Freight CarsAvailability:​*In Stock*
















ZOOM$48.99Donald J. Trump Modern Tank Car


http://www.patstrains.com/View_Details/?ID=57307&View_Details=View+Details



Stock Number:​30-73585Gauge:​O/O-27 GaugeManufacturer:​MTH RailKingProduct Type:​Freight CarsAvailability:​*Pre-order*
















ZOOM$45.99Donald J. Trump Flat Car w/ Billboard


http://www.patstrains.com/View_Details/?ID=57336&View_Details=View+Details



Stock Number:​30-76837Gauge:​O/O-27 GaugeManufacturer:​MTH RailKingProduct Type:​Freight CarsAvailability:​*Pre-order*
















ZOOM$51.99Donald J. Trump Flat Car w/40' Trailer


http://www.patstrains.com/View_Details/?ID=57338&View_Details=View+Details



Stock Number:​30-76839Gauge:​O/O-27 GaugeManufacturer:​MTH RailKingProduct Type:​Freight CarsAvailability:​*Pre-order*
















ZOOM$249.9980-2415-1 ES44AC Diesel Engine w/Proto-Sound 3.0 - Donald J. Trump Cab No.2020


http://www.patstrains.com/View_Details/?ID=58157&View_Details=View+Details



Stock Number:​80-2415-1Gauge:​HO GaugeManufacturer:​MTH HOProduct Type:​LocomotivesAvailability:​*Pre-order*
















ZOOM$519.99MTH #20-21504-1 RNC Donald J Trump ES44AC Diesel Engine & Extended Vision Caboose w/Proto-Sound 3.0


http://www.patstrains.com/View_Details/?ID=57724&View_Details=View+Details



Stock Number:​20-21504-1Gauge:​O/O-27 GaugeManufacturer:​MTH PremierProduct Type:​LocomotivesAvailability:​*In Stock*


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I know nothing, I know nothing...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Me neither nothing I know nothing I see nothing I know nothing.


----------



## I am Zim (Nov 21, 2020)

What is the Number on the Trump Train?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Zero.....?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I am Zim said:


> What is the Number on the Trump Train?


It's still in doubt, he's demanding a recount.

Magic


----------



## I am Zim (Nov 21, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> Zero.....?


I will never understand why people from other countries alway try to insert their two sense into America's politics. Was asking because there was only 450 of them produced and I currently have number 018/450.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

I am Zim said:


> I will never understand why people from other countries alway try to insert their two sense into America's politics. Was asking because there was only 450 of them produced and I currently have number 018/450.



because right now the us is the laughing stock of the world.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

bigdodgetrain said:


> because right now the us is the laughing stock of the world.


_"Never bet against America."_ 

Warren Buffet


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I thought he was asking about the cab number on the locomotive......? A perfectly innocent mistake.....

Oh, and America’s politics affect the entire world, so that’s why “other countries” are concerned......and rightly so.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am Zim said:


> I will never understand why people from other countries alway try to insert their two sense into America's politics. Was asking because there was only 450 of them produced and I currently have number 018/450.


He's got nothing else to do in his Igloo.
And his leader is a joke.
Poor old guy, I feel sorry for him..................yeah right.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Couldn’t help yourself, could you Ed.....  
I don‘t want your pity, you instigator......stop talking politics....


----------



## I am Zim (Nov 21, 2020)

bigdodgetrain said:


> because right now the us is the laughing stock of the world.


We will definitely be if they don't figure out the votes. God help us if Sleepy Joe gets it, or should I say Harris and Pelosi get the office.









Sorry for getting off topic. Was just curious of the Number. This is a picture of mine


----------

